

Largest U.S. Bitcoin Exchange Shuts Down - taylorbuley
http://mashable.com/2013/04/18/bitcoin-exchange/

======
spizzo
The article mentions:

>Bitfloor, the largest Bitcoin exchange in the U.S.

And then later says

>the world's largest Bitcoin exchange, MtGox [...] handles more than 80% of
all Bitcoin trade

Deceptive title?

~~~
yebyen
I don't think so. Bitfloor was (citation?) the largest bitcoin exchange in the
US. Mt.Gox is based out of Japan.

